# Hello..



## Bomber (Jun 8, 2012)

This is Tony Bellew and I'll be popping in time to time when I can so just thought I'd let you guys know it's me so you can give me stick anyway :yep


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

It's an imposter.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

I did tweet Tony the other day :yep

Tony if this _is_ you, send me a tweet to confirm :good


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Assuming it's not an imposter, welcome aboard :happy


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

:hi: TB, welcome aboard.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Great to have you on board. :good


----------



## little donkey (Jun 6, 2012)

You dirty little forum floozy.... good to see you on here!


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Welcome to the home of boxing for the sane!


----------



## DanielJFiasco (Jun 4, 2012)

Good to have you here Tony!


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Welcome aboard Tony


----------



## Bomber (Jun 8, 2012)

It's really me guys, I'm 6ft 3 and look like a drainpipe.. I love Everton FC and enjoy a bit of banter when it comes to boxing..


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Lirva will be along shortly....


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice to have you here, Tony. Any news on your situation?


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Bomber said:


> I'm 6ft 3 and look like a drainpipe..


:rofl


----------



## Future (Jun 6, 2012)

:hi:


----------



## unorthodox (Jun 4, 2012)

Dinamita said:


> Lirva will be along shortly....


#lirvaisacunt


----------



## MagicMan (Jun 6, 2012)

Welcome aboard Tony! Fancy a spar? :ibutt


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Welcome aboard Tony


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

:happy


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

unorthodox said:


> #lirvaisacunt


Lance won't be far behind.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

TonyBellew
@ferociousflea it's me mate ;-) the guy asked and you know me now, when she's out I'm on the forums lol ;-)

100% confirmed, the rat smashing drain pipe is here.


----------



## DanielJFiasco (Jun 4, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> TonyBellew
> @ferociousflea it's me mate ;-) the guy asked and you know me now, when she's out I'm on the forums lol ;-)
> 
> 100% confirmed,* the rat smashing drain pipe is here.*


:rofl If that would fit on a pair of shorts it would be a cracking nickname!


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

tony....thanks for coming over here fella.
doug.


----------



## Avidlemon (Jun 2, 2012)

Good to see you over here tony. Doesn't look like the clev fight will be happening now though does it? Rat boy shite it at first, the made a mug of himself saying he wanted the fight when it was clear you were leaving wazza
Anyway, any idea what's next?


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

100% confirmed said:


> :lol: I reckon by the time you two meet again, it could be huge. Fuck him off for now, I like you both as boxers, 'I really do', but he needs to step up his act when it comes to building a fight, it's all a part of the game. Great to have you on here fella.
> 
> What's your plans then pipey?


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Can't believe CHB beat Matchroom to the bomber.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> TonyBellew
> @ferociousflea it's me mate ;-) the guy asked and you know me now, when she's out I'm on the forums lol ;-)
> 
> 100% confirmed, the rat smashing drain pipe is here.


:happy


----------



## WritingPride (Jun 6, 2012)

Welcome to the nuthouse Tony. A fairer one this time. 

Speak soon.

Shaun (still searching for a Nandos ha)


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

DanielJFiasco said:


> :rofl If that would fit on a pair of shorts it would be a cracking nickname!


Agreed, 'Bomber' is _soooo_ 2011.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Journeyman Jeff (Jun 6, 2012)

If Lirva does join can a mod please pm me his personal details? Thanks


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Its only a matter of time before that dork Lirva finds his way over, I would also like his personal info when he does and then perma ban him.


----------



## Journeyman Jeff (Jun 6, 2012)

He's the ultimate troll arsehole


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

He once told me to show him some respect because he had been posting on forums for 10 years you know, he also talks about his many followers, when really their all made up in his head, I think Lance may be one of his alts?


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

WritingPride said:


> Welcome to the nuthouse Tony. A fairer one this time.
> 
> Speak soon.
> 
> Shaun (still searching for a Nandos ha)


Oooo private joke boysss?


----------



## Leprechaun (Jun 9, 2012)

Hello people.
Just dropping in to say, the crack is good in cricklewood.

I am new to this site, as a mate of mine doug.le. mention this site to me...

I will sign off with, don't worry and be happy.

Laters will be greaters.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

Leprechaun said:


> Hello people.
> Just dropping in to say, the crack is good in cricklewood.
> 
> I am new to this site, as a mate of mine doug.le. mention this site to me...
> ...


Some of you will know this poster....none other than former British and WBC international super feather champ and all round good guy pj gallagher.....I used to go and watch him box on shows in dublin back in the 90's, how I first got to know him....was as stable mate of a pal of mine and fellow pro Vinny feeney...
and one of of the funniest men on Facebook


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Welcome Tony!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Leprechaun said:


> Hello people.
> Just dropping in to say, the crack is good in cricklewood.
> 
> I am new to this site, as a mate of mine doug.le. mention this site to me...
> ...


Welcome aboard pal :good


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

@Leprechaun Welcome :good


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

fought on an undercard of lennox lewis too did pj


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Leprechaun said:


> Hello people.
> Just dropping in to say, the crack is good in cricklewood.
> 
> I am new to this site, as a mate of mine doug.le. mention this site to me...
> ...


Welcome mate.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Welcome Bomber lad.


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Nice one Bomber and Leprechaun :good


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice to see Bomber on here, is Funtime or Buncey making the jump too?


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

:happy great to see you here tony!


----------



## Leprechaun (Jun 9, 2012)

doug.ie said:


> Some of you will know this poster....none other than former British and WBC international super feather champ and all round good guy pj gallagher.....I used to go and watch him box on shows in dublin back in the 90's, how I first got to know him....was as stable mate of a pal of mine and fellow pro Vinny feeney...
> and one of of the funniest men on Facebook


Thanks for the fine introduction doug.le
It's a grand site, for good boxing chat.

Now you know doug, I am going to have knightmares after watching Shepherd bullying me. 
Now where's me mummy lol


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

you handled him well pj...no bother to you.
whats your best memory from it all fella ?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow blast from the past, Welcome aboard PJ :good.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Class, and already got me in stitches :lol: Welcome aboard :good


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Class, and already got me in stitches :lol: Welcome aboard :good


pj?


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeah :good


----------



## Bomber (Jun 8, 2012)

Now that sounds good lol ;-)


----------



## Bomber (Jun 8, 2012)

Spot on mate, pathetic to start saying "let's do this" when I've walked away from the other fella, I'll be in the ring real soon mate and should have news soon. ;-) thanks as always for the support la and all you other guys for making me feel so welcome, it's appreciated it really is..


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

POWAH!!!!!!


----------



## shepz (Mar 19, 2014)

bomber said:


> spot on mate, pathetic to start saying "let's do this" when i've walked away from the other fella, i'll be in the ring real soon mate and should have news soon. ;-) thanks as always for the support la and all you other guys for making me feel so welcome, it's appreciated it really is..


whhhhhaaaaaaattttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

awesome :bbb


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Well people on CHB have certainly changed their tune on our Tony.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Well people on CHB have certainly changed their tune on our Tony.


this, they're gonna be fuming when he stops Clev!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Hook! said:


> this, they're gonna be fuming when he stops Clev!


Let's be the 2 man Bellew CHB fan club.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Well people on CHB have certainly changed their tune on our Tony.


Not really, just typical boxing fans. They arse lick any cunt in boxing who posts on forums, same wankers who gave me shit on ESB over Billy Nelson. Couldn't give a fuck who posts on any forum, if Bellew is reading this you're a utter cunt.

Idea a wanker should get special treatment on here cause hes involved in the sport will never happen in my eyes. Way some grown men act on here you would think boxers are pop stars.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2014)

Gary Barlow said:


> Not really, just typical boxing fans. They arse lick any cunt in boxing who posts on forums, same wankers who gave me shit on ESB over Billy Nelson. Couldn't give a fuck who posts on any forum, if Bellew is reading this you're a utter cunt.
> 
> Idea a wanker should get special treatment on here cause hes involved in the sport will never happen in my eyes. Way some grown men act on here you would think boxers are pop stars.


Tony gave an interview after the Chilemba fight pretty much telling everyone on the forum that was critical of him to stick it up there arse. That was when things changed.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Tony gave an interview after the Chilemba fight pretty much telling everyone on the forum that was critical of him to stick it up there arse. That was when things changed.


But im not offended at that, he has always been a first class twat even when he used to make effort to post on forums. The guy is a fake arse licker, used to remember days he big up Frank till he left him.

If someone like Ed Robinson or Scott Quigg joined the forum i would show them the respect they deserve as decent guys, Bellew is just a massive twat. I don't cae if he wins a world title or a egg a spoon race i despise the guy as a person.

If he wins on saturday i honestly won't be able to cope with his ego.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Let's be the 2 man Bellew CHB fan club.


this, we carry power.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Hook! said:


> this, we carry power.


I'm not one to say we carry power and I'll never say that but we carry power.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Lunny said:


> I'm not one to say we carry power and I'll never say that but we carry power.


but we do carry power.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Hook! said:


> but we do carry power.


You can all talk abiut Bellew fan clubs but your opinions aren't worth a carrot. We're actually doing it and it's as simple as that.


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

@Gary Barlow I agree no one should get special treatment but professional boxers, the likes of Ed Robinson etc. should, if respectful themselves, be shown respect and not just blatantly abused. No problem with criticism if constructive but not just calling people cunts etc. Would encourage more people in the industry to interact here.

I suppose with social media there is not much call for it any more.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

its always kind of puzzled me a liitle how some boxing fans seem to judge a boxer more on his personality out of the ring than what he actually does in the ring.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Hook! said:


> this, we carry power.


*powah


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

I explained yesterday when Tony went from sound to nob.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Tony, you still carrying that powah in your moobs?


----------



## Solaris (Sep 22, 2014)

Gary Barlow said:


> Not really, just typical boxing fans. They arse lick any cunt in boxing who posts on forums, same wankers who gave me shit on ESB over Billy Nelson. Couldn't give a fuck who posts on any forum, if Bellew is reading this you're a utter cunt.
> 
> Idea a wanker should get special treatment on here cause hes involved in the sport will never happen in my eyes. Way some grown men act on here you would think boxers are pop stars.


Couldn't agree more. Says more about the posters who change tack and kiss arse than those who stay true to their views.

Utterly vomit-inducing stuff going on.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Tony Bellew is good for boxing.

Just like....

Tyson Fury is good for boxing.

It doesn't matter if you like them or not. Its not about that.

Controversy creates cash. This is a PPV fight whether you think it is worthy or not is another matter entirely, but Bellew has done a pretty good job of trying to sell it at least. Doesn't matter which way he has gone about it. Its certainly not Cleverly creating any buzz, if it was left to him, I doubt anybody would be buying this PPV. Cleverly is boring. I don't like either fighter particularly and I won't be buying, but I understand what Bellew has been doing and its worked. Its absolutely worked.

He's generated heat and generated interest.


People want to see him get beat and they will be tuning in and paying to hopefully see it.

Job done.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

#TeamClev


----------



## 1_Pablo_Angel (Jun 21, 2012)

- DC - said:


> Tony Bellew is good for boxing.
> 
> Just like....
> 
> ...


It's a blatant money grabbing exercise made on false pretenses. And it IS bad for boxing because when Tony fails to live up to all his mad warrior chat, like we all know will happen, everyone that has been suckered in will have an extremely cynical attitude towards the sport and it's exponents.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

1_Pablo_Angel said:


> It's a blatant money grabbing exercise made on false pretenses. And it IS bad for boxing because when Tony fails to live up to all his mad warrior chat, like we all know will happen, everyone that has been suckered in will have an extremely cynical attitude towards the sport and it's exponents.


David Haye was good for British boxing, promising thrilling gun-slinging battles where he's unify titles and rescue the heavyweight division from mediocrity. Then he got on his bike and shucked and jived for life itself on the way to a wide points loss. And people felt a bit let down after two dreadful fights in a row. And it left a lot of fans very cynical.

Which wasn't good for boxing.

Bellew isn't good for boxing. He's consistently promised to be the dog in his fights and hunt his opponent down, beat them up, and ruin their careers. And then he's stunk the joint out nearly every time.

So I agree with your post 100%.


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Gary Barlow said:


> But im not offended at that, he has always been a first class twat even when he used to make effort to post on forums. The guy is a fake arse licker, used to remember days he big up Frank till he left him.
> 
> If someone like Ed Robinson or Scott Quigg joined the forum i would show them the respect they deserve as decent guys, Bellew is just a massive twat. I don't cae if he wins a world title or a egg a spoon race i despise the guy as a person.
> 
> If he wins on saturday i honestly won't be able to cope with his ego.


Everyone who posts on the forum should be treated with respect, regardless of their background in the sport. Until they start acting like twats.


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

Bomber said:


> This is Tony Bellew and I'll be popping in time to time when I can so just thought I'd let you guys know it's me so you can give me stick anyway :yep


Ya see you, you must be the most bored man on planet Earth. Because what you do is, you sit and talk about what the fuck I do. Remember this, right. What you talk about, I do. I do it, you talk about it. So that gives me the right to say whatever I want about what I do. It doesn't give you the right because you don't do it. Now, if you show me a video of you doing it, and doing it at the level I do it at, then maybe you can have a say, but remember this. I talk on a podcast, you listen. It's that simple. That's all it's about.

I talk on a podcast, you listen. No one gives a shit about what you say or what you do. But they give a shit about me because I talk on a podcast. I don't listen. Simple as that. Your performances aren't worth a carrot. I don't give a shit what you say, what you do. If you've got something to say to me, I'm not hard to find. I'm usually streaming boxing events. Message me and say hello, or Skype me and say to me what you would say on your daft IFL interview. But, remember this. I get more views with a burp than what you'd get in a 12 rounds fight where you don't throw.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Elephant Man said:


> Ya see you, you must be the most bored man on planet Earth. Because what you do is, you sit and talk about what the fuck I do. Remember this, right. What you talk about, I do. I do it, you talk about it. So that gives me the right to say whatever I want about what I do. It doesn't give you the right because you don't do it. Now, if you show me a video of you doing it, and doing it at the level I do it at, then maybe you can have a say, but remember this. I talk on a podcast, you listen. It's that simple. That's all it's about.
> 
> I talk on a podcast, you listen. No one gives a shit about what you say or what you do. But they give a shit about me because I talk on a podcast. I don't listen. Simple as that. Your performances aren't worth a carrot. I don't give a shit what you say, what you do. If you've got something to say to me, I'm not hard to find. I'm usually streaming boxing events. Message me and say hello, or Skype me and say to me what you would say on your daft IFL interview. But, remember this. I get more views with a burp than what you'd get in a 12 rounds fight where you don't throw.


WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT! :ibutt


----------



## Arm Punches (May 17, 2013)

Elephant Man said:


> Ya see you, you must be the most bored man on planet Earth. Because what you do is, you sit and talk about what the fuck I do. Remember this, right. What you talk about, I do. I do it, you talk about it. So that gives me the right to say whatever I want about what I do. It doesn't give you the right because you don't do it. Now, if you show me a video of you doing it, and doing it at the level I do it at, then maybe you can have a say, but remember this. I talk on a podcast, you listen. It's that simple. That's all it's about.
> 
> I talk on a podcast, you listen. No one gives a shit about what you say or what you do. But they give a shit about me because I talk on a podcast. I don't listen. Simple as that. Your performances aren't worth a carrot. I don't give a shit what you say, what you do. If you've got something to say to me, I'm not hard to find. I'm usually streaming boxing events. Message me and say hello, or Skype me and say to me what you would say on your daft IFL interview. But, remember this. I get more views with a burp than what you'd get in a 12 rounds fight where you don't throw.


:rofl

Fatality


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

You're all just a bunch of bullies


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

The way this forum starts sucking up to every well known boxer is embarrassing.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

SimplyTuck said:


> The way this forum starts sucking up to every well known boxer is embarrassing.


Sheep follow sheep.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Gary Barlow said:


> Not really, just typical boxing fans. They arse lick any cunt in boxing who posts on forums, same wankers who gave me shit on ESB over Billy Nelson. Couldn't give a fuck who posts on any forum, if Bellew is reading this you're a utter cunt.
> 
> Idea a wanker should get special treatment on here cause hes involved in the sport will never happen in my eyes. Way some grown men act on here you would think boxers are pop stars.


I think the opposite. A boxer, especially at the level of Bellew should at the very least be treated with respect if he comes on here. You claim grown men are acting like children in the same post where you write "if Bellew is reading this you're a utter cunt".

If boxers, especially those fighting around British level and higher, come on CHB then that's great. I'd rather they stayed and gave their insight. These are the people we pay money to see. It makes no sense to all jump on and call them names until they don't want to post anymore.

That doesn't mean you have to just agree with everything they say but 'you're an utter cunt' :rofl WTF? Who are you trying to impress here?

You come across as a very angry and bitter guy.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

SimplyTuck said:


> The way this forum starts sucking up to every well known boxer is embarrassing.


Not really. Well known boxer posts on the forum=good thing for the forum. It's far better to be polite and respectful and encourage them to stay than to call them cunts and see them never post again.

I don't get you guys at all. People in here thinking they're the big man because they've called a boxer a name on a forum.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't know why people take such offence to Bellew saying he'll "go to war", "die in the ring" or whatever else, and then boxing behind a jab. Is it because they're disappointed he doesn't fight like the way he acts? Are they annoyed because he lies? I don't know but it's strange, anyway. It's boxing, fighters will always lie about their intentions, partly to sell the fight and partly to deceive the opposition, but I thought it was accepted that it's 90% bollocks. With Bellew, people seem to take whatever he says literally.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Bellew will win he's just the better boxer and he has power


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2014)

SimplyTuck said:


> The way this forum starts sucking up to every well known boxer is embarrassing.


In fairness, Bellew came on here and ESB and was very respectful to others posters, didn't just discuss his own career as well.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Roe said:


> #TeamClev [/URL]


WAR #TeamClev


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> In fairness, Bellew came on here and ESB and was very respectful to others posters, didn't just discuss his own career as well.


This. Bellew comes on here and ESB and is respectful and polite to other posters.

Yet CHB posters feel it's some kind of outrage that everyone wasn't laying in on him calling him names.


----------



## Solaris (Sep 22, 2014)

Lunny said:


> This. Bellew comes on here and ESB and is respectful and polite to other posters.
> 
> Yet CHB posters feel it's some kind of outrage that everyone wasn't laying in on him calling him names.


He wrote a small one-line post a couple of times.

If you're going to talk shit about him when he's not a forum member, you should continue to do so when he is.

It's cowardly to switch to the extent some have.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> In fairness, Bellew came on here and ESB and was very respectful to others posters, didn't just discuss his own career as well.


Bellew used to be a sound on ESB most of the time and when I met him he was a great bloke. He's definitely changed in the past 18 months or so though, he's become outright hostile to people for no real reason or at least it seems that way. I used to a big fan but he's really started to rub me up the wrong way so much that I can't defend him anymore.

The thing that's annoyed me most of all though is some people still refuse to hear a word against him and try to defend the indefensible. Those people are worse than the boxers themselves in my opinion.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Lunny said:


> This. *Bellew comes on here and ESB* and is respectful and polite to other posters.


Who does he post as on here, @Bomber's last post was 2 years ago??


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2014)

JohnH said:


> Who does he post as on here, @Bomber's last post was 2 years ago??


he doesn't anymore.

He used to be your favorite fighter didn't he? I was convinced you were that scouse bloke who ran the Mersyside Boxing website and jumped in the ring after the McEnzie knock out.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

JohnH said:


> Who does he post as on here, @Bomber's last post was 2 years ago??


He doesn't post anymore. I was talking about the posters who are moaning that people were nice to him when he did post.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

The only boxer who can I ever remember being treated well by everyone was Ding but people always want to call out 'celebrities' because they think it makes them stand out. Haye, Bunce, Bellew, Nelson and others all got unnecessary stick from certain people who just wanted to make a name for themselves. Bellew was always cool on ESB though, even towards people who constantly provoked him. Any fighter in British boxing could join up, be as amicable as anyone else on the forums and yet they'd soon have people slagging them off because those people want to make a name for themselves. It's far more pathetic than what the supposed arse kissers do.


----------



## Big Beat (Jul 17, 2014)

I had a few chats with Bellew on ESB and he changed my opinion of him. He acts the ballbag in the lead up to fights but when's he's chilled he's dead on. He writes well and presents himself well when describing boxing. He's a bit of a Jekyll and Hyde character but behind the bravado he's a decent lad.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Well people on CHB have certainly changed their tune on our Tony.


People on here and ESB have always been weirdly friendly towards boxers who are obviously twats just because they post on the forums.

I mean it's appreciated and all, but they're still cunts, as I once delicately told Derry.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

To be fair to Bellew he wasn't all that bad back on ESB though in the early days, he's just turned into a totally delusional and bitter cunt as the years have gone by.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Weird to think Cleverly fought at Welterweight once


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Weird to think Cleverly fought at Welterweight once


He was about 12 though.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Well people on CHB have certainly changed their tune on our Tony.


 No. This thread was from two years ago so all the positive comments were from back then.



Gary Barlow said:


> Not really, just typical boxing fans. They arse lick any cunt in boxing who posts on forums, same wankers who gave me shit on ESB over Billy Nelson. Couldn't give a fuck who posts on any forum, if Bellew is reading this you're a utter cunt.
> 
> Idea a wanker should get special treatment on here cause hes involved in the sport will never happen in my eyes. Way some grown men act on here you would think boxers are pop stars.


And what makes a pop star special? Why would you give them special treatment? There is a huge difference between kissing arse and being a disrespectful idiot. People would troll and mock some fighters and trainers who came on ESB. What's the point? How does that improve the forum, the discussion or benefit anyone? If you like the sport you should relish the idea of having fighters actually post and then be able to ask them questions directly and be critical openly but respectfully.

If you wouldn't say "You're an utter cunt" to someones face then saying it behind a keyboard is cowardly. However, saying what you thought of a performance and criticising what a person says in an interview is totally different and any fighter, trainer or journalist should be prepared to have that said if they come on a forum or not bother joining.

Sites with respect get press passes and have people who work in the sport visit and take note of what is said. Sites where people just talk shit and where people troll etc don't.

I used to be a Bellew fan and thought he came across very well on ESB. I now want Cleverly to win this weekend and I'd have no problem telling Bellew why if he was on here or if he was stood in front of me. But I wouldn't start calling him a "pathetic loser" or an "utter cunt" etc. If he did something that really warranted that, then fair enough. It is also one thing for people to say something in a discussion with others when they don't expect the person they're talking about to see it and quite another to actively troll the person with things like Twitter or threads on a board where you know they post.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> he doesn't anymore.
> 
> He used to be your favorite fighter didn't he? I was convinced you were that scouse bloke who ran the Mersyside Boxing website and jumped in the ring after the McEnzie knock out.


You have me mixed up with somebody else my friend. I have always thought he has never matched up to the hype that his followers and promoters generated.

I wrote this some time back and got a lot of abuse from his followers about it - http://murmuringsofaboxingmad-man.blogspot.co.uk/2013/06/bellew-hype-or-hope.html

I hope he has his arse handed to him tonight.


----------

